# Blue Ridge Parkway



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Posted this on SF. Thought some of you might enjoy it also.

Spending a few days in the mountains, and decided to drive the Blue Ridge Parkway in southern NC. Thought I'd post some of the pics I took. If any of you find yourself down that way and enjoy driving for the sake of driving and some beautiful scenery, I highly recommend it.
Things were not looking good first thing, thick fog everywhere does not make for good driving conditions on mountain roads:

But the fog burned away by the time I got here:

There are literally dozens of these on the BRP:

But if you get motion sickness or are afraid of heights, not the best place to be, as there are some pretty sheer drop offs:


Snapped this pic with camera on my car, that formation behind me just looked too cool:


More of the terrain:



In all, it was a good day on an iconic stretch of American highway:


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice car.


And the pictures aren't terrbile, either. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

Did a portion on motorcycle. Had fog too, pictures look similar.

I believe the road surface causes extreme tire wear due to some weird compostion.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Blue*

My friend.

That it is. In the fall is my favorite time. The summers by the way are great too. If you camp, you will get an appreciation of the blue hue that is given off the pine in the early morning. 
Next time go farther into Asheville. The prior several miles, lot of water falls, creeks you can enjoy.
I recommend going to Fontana lake as well. Grandfather mountain, seen in the Last of the Mohiccans.
A great trip my friend.
Thanks for pics


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Parkway*

I ilive about a mile from the BR Parkway. Evenings in the summer mean putting the top down on our Miata and riding to Blowing Rock via the Parkway to have Ice Cream at Killwinds home made ice cream shop. Except for the Florons (Tourists from Fla) it's a pretty nice existence.
Tom


----------

